# QuadraNet Releases IMP, a Highly-Anticipated Intelligent Monitoring Platform



## QuadraNet_Adam (Jul 31, 2017)

Nationwide data center and hosting provider QuadraNet has released their much-awaited proactive management and diagnostic platform, now enhancing the effectiveness and value of their managed hosting services in all of their premium USA facilities.

*Los Angeles, CA – July 31, 2017 – *QuadraNet Inc. has officially launched their new Intelligent Monitoring Platform (QuadraNet IMP), a revolutionary system designed to provide increased levels of proactive support management and service quality. IMP features a host of powerful tools and valuable administration data, developed as a response to the gained experience incurred over the nearly two decades in which QuadraNet has been offering managed services to clients around the globe.

QuadraNet’s Support & Facilities Manager, Andrew Moore, an instrumental figure in the project management and development of IMP reveals, “The core of our Intelligent Monitoring Platform includes a series of service-based monitors that provide a persistent real-time stream of insightful operational-health detail that then logically executes systematic and beneficial server adjustments.” Moore further elaborates, “Unlike other service monitors, IMP learns the unique role requirements of the server, continuously optimizes that role’s effectiveness, and provides proactive remedies along with immediate communication to our always-staffed support department for issues that need to be escalated for manual review. The end-result is that now every managed server receives proactive administration on-par with having a full-time dedicated server administrator; only now, at super-human speeds and without the cost.

The Intelligent Monitoring Platform is included with all proactive managed service plans, and is immediately available for use. As an extensible framework, proactive managed clients will receive ongoing benefits as improvements and new features are added to IMP in the future.

For more information, please visit www.quadranet.com

*About QuadraNet:*

QuadraNet Inc., since 2001, has been a leader in hosting and data center solutions as a telecommunications provider in Los Angeles and the surrounding areas. QuadraNet has grown to become one of the largest providers of dedicated servers, colocation, cloud hosting, and bandwidth services. In additional to Los Angeles, QuadraNet has expanded to offer services in Dallas, TX, Miami, FL, Atlanta, GA, and Secaucus, New Jersey. With a team of highly-skilled professionals that are passionate and excel at designing and implementing the perfect solution for clients and their businesses, QuadraNet has a chief focus on providing consistent and exceptional service and support. Facilities and services are staff and monitored 24×7 to assist with everything from routine memory upgrades to advanced systems troubleshooting. Fully-managed services are available and are powered by QuadraNet’s revolutionary Intelligent Monitoring Platform.


----------

